# PRESERVATION OF THE AMERICAN ARCHITECTURAL HERITAGE



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

Preservation involves keeping an object from destruction and seeing to it that the object is not irredeemably altered or changed. The word preservation is most commonly used in relation to architecture and built environments.

Preserving an object places additional layers of requirements on the decisions regarding materials and methodology. In preservation, the final appearance is no longer the prime factor, but rather, retaining the maximum amount of building fabric. 

Preservation dictates that in order to retain the maximum amount of building fabric, repairs must be done with minimal or no changes to the original building fabric and in like materials, and if possible using the same methods as first created. The Office of the Secretary of the Interior has devised strict requirements governing this type of work.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

http://www.dezeen.com/2016/03/08/he...m-park-avenue-armory-manhattan-new-york-city/
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/07/a...at-the-park-avenue-armorys-veterans-room.html
https://www.herzogdemeuron.com/inde...93-park-avenue-armory/FOCUS/introduction.html


Herzog & de Meuron restores a Park Avenue Armory room designed by Louis C Tiffany


Swiss studio Herzog & de Meuron has completed the restoration of a 19th-century room at the Park Avenue Armory, a cultural building in Manhattan with interiors by Louis C Tiffany.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Unique interior. I especially like the combination of materials around the fireplace. :applause:


----------



## MojoRisin123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Such an impresive interior, it reminds me of the Palau Guell in Barcelona:
http://live-barcelona.oibarcelona.c...0/live-barcelona-bcn-de-gaudi-palau-guell.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I've googled the work from Louis C Tiffany and I really liked his work in stained glass.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

BEINECKE LIBRARY RENOVATION

http://beineckelibraryrenovation.yale.edu/about-beinecke-renovation
http://www.wsj.com/articles/yale-set-to-reopen-its-renovated-beinecke-rare-book-library-1468949415
http://archpaper.com/2016/08/yales-renovated-beinecke-library-reopen-sept-6/#gallery-0-slide-0
https://youtu.be/ZaErfmWEWPY

http://www.newmanarchitects.com/libraries_beinecke.html
"
The Beinecke Rare Book and Manuscript Library at Yale (BRBL) is an architectural icon and its 500,000 rare books and over one million volumes make it one of the most important research facilities of its kind in the world. The building was originally designed by Gordon Bunshaft of Skidmore Owings and Merrill in 1960 for roughly 25 staff and a modest level of acquisition of rare material. Today the Beinecke has close to 90 staff members and acquires roughly 12,000 printed items, 1,000 linear feet of archives and 1,000 individual manuscripts annually. At age 50, BRBL is in need of substantial building envelope remediation as well as full mechanical, plumbing, electrical, security and fire protection system replacement along with programmatic / space utilization changes. 

The changes reflect the importance of research, teaching, consultation and visibility as primary functions and the understanding that the library, at the heart of Yale’s campus is central to Yale’s educational and research mission. The BRBL Comprehensive Renovation will include full replacement of building systems, the creation of 2 new classrooms, as well as a reconfiguration of back-of-house administration spaces and modifications necessary for fire and life safety and ADA code compliance. Beinecke’s original superbly designed and executed mid-century modern interiors will be preserved and refurbished. New systems will be invisibly inserted into the existing building fabric with utmost care to maintain the aesthetic integrity of this unique architectural landmark."


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER

http://www.iamnotastalker.com/2011/09/20/bobs-big-boy-broiler-in-downey-from-license-to-drive/


----------

